# Does sex affect yor gains from steroids



## -KC (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi,

i know that sex can have a negative affect on your gains from steroids due to releasing testostrone. How bad is it though? Is it a big no no to have sex or is it over spoke about?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Releasing testostrone? lol.. Where? Into the air..?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Considering the horn most people get from gear I'd be very surprised if abstaining were possible.


----------



## -KC (Feb 12, 2010)

MillionG said:


> Releasing testostrone? lol.. Where? Into the air..?


Iv herd from a few people that when u "cum" its relesing testostrone?


----------



## -KC (Feb 12, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Considering the horn most people get from gear I'd be very surprised if abstaining were possible.


I find it very hard not to but do you think is true? have you heard about it?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

$KC said:


> Iv herd from a few people that when u "cum" its relesing testostrone?


Yeah, releasing testosterone from your testes into your blood.

It's not being lost.

The more test the better, so surely the more sex the better.


----------



## -KC (Feb 12, 2010)

MillionG said:


> Yeah, releasing testosterone from your testes into your blood.
> 
> It's not being lost.
> 
> The more test the better, so surely the more sex the better.


Thats the news i wanna here mate :beer:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

What a crock of ****e


----------



## -KC (Feb 12, 2010)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> What a crock of ****e


???? Wats yor view mate?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Though natural test production usually shuts down on a cycle, hence the need for pct to bring it back up. So I don't know if sex is going to cause the release of anything from your balls, but it's certainly not going to reduce your gains...


----------



## -KC (Feb 12, 2010)

MillionG said:


> Though natural test production usually shuts down on a cycle, hence the need for pct to bring it back up. So I don't know if sex is going to cause the release of anything from your balls, but it's certainly not going to reduce your gains...


Some diXXhead told me that it affects your gains? Not good!!!!

Ill be speaking to him


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

$KC said:


> ???? Wats yor view mate?


Testosterone makes you more sexually active so i'm sure it wouldn't affect sex, it might affect the amount of sperm you produce but as for having sex it's a load of cack, and ad for effecting gains i think if anything it would be minimal if anything at all, just my opinion. :thumbup1:


----------



## -KC (Feb 12, 2010)

$KC said:


> Some diXXhead told me that it affects your gains? Not good!!!!
> 
> Ill be speaking to him


Thanks for your view mate


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yes it will make your gains less and less the more you shag and shag i would be 22stn if i could let the mrs have a few days off...... but i cant! lol

just **** try not to before gym as it zaps ya but youll be fine!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

$KC said:


> Hi,
> 
> i know that sex can have a negative affect on your gains from steroids due to releasing testostrone. How bad is it though? Is it a big no no to have sex or is it over spoke about?


biggest load of b0llocks i have ever heard....the only reason sex can effect your gains when using steroids is due to lack of sleep......

can i ask is your diet and training that nailed that this if true would make that much difference....what i mean is do you train with high intensity? are you eating enough protein, complex carbs and good fats?


----------



## -KC (Feb 12, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> biggest load of b0llocks i have ever heard....the only reason sex can effect your gains when using steroids is due to lack of sleep......
> 
> can i ask is your diet and training that nailed that this if true would make that much difference....what i mean is do you train with high intensity? are you eating enough protein, complex carbs and good fats?


I never put this post up mate because i thought it was affecting me. I heard some things about it... Jus wanted to know from some guys that know what theyre talking about.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

And why on earth did you believe it? common sense is in short supply again :lol: .


----------



## -KC (Feb 12, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> And why on earth did you believe it? common sense is in short supply again :lol: .


Errm :whistling: i didnt know wat to believe? Thought id was bolloxxs though. thats why i thought id jus ask u guys


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im pretty sure sex raises LH levels, which in turn raises test? something like that.

but also prolactin is increased?

either way i doubt any of it will make such a difference, i know boxers used to abstain from anything sexual before a fight. but i think its all just heresay


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> im pretty sure sex raises LH levels, which in turn raises test? something like that.
> 
> but also prolactin is increased?
> 
> either way i doubt any of it will make such a difference, i know boxers used to abstain from anything sexual before a fight. but i think its all just heresay


Actually it isn't, its to do with aggression Dom, not sure if its increased test in

your system or the fact your fecking dying for some action that creates the aggression

but it works:whistling:

OP, they've taken the word gullable out of the dictionary you know:rolleyes:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i might try and actually get some sex next time and see if it affects my gains


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Sex affects my workouts in that I find it hard to do Dumbbell overhead press whilst performing the deed but I find if I wait and finish one before starting the other it's always fine.


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol:

Someone once told me that the moon was made of cheese!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

This is a sport of sacrifices but who the fcuk would do it if you couldn't have sex for fear of losing testosterone? :lol:

What a huge load of sh1t! Mate please stop listening to what morons at the gym say


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

To be fair I had to skip a deadlift session a couple of weeks ago because my legs were shot after a visit from the girlfriend.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

lol whne you jizz you dont relase test you relase sperm haha

cant have a wnak before i go to the gym dont wnat all my test waistd...damn!


----------



## -KC (Feb 12, 2010)

Soz guys for the silly question. I did some research and found out that its just people chatting sh*tttt!!!!

http://www.musclesweb.net/blog/how-sex-affects-muscle-gains/


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Sorry to hijack the thread but on a related subject, does w*nking make your palms hairy.............


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

I find i get good gains from sex especially in my nob :lol:


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I read climaxing can reduce aggression and competitiveness, I think some people mistaken this as being in direct relation to testosterone. Hence the whole coaches asking football players not to have sex on the night before a big game etc

This could be an urban legend but I also read that Stalin used to bring himself to the point of climax and stop himself from cumming to increase his aggression and drive during WWII


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

It's actually a myth that you produce testosterone during orgasm - noradrenaline, serotonin, oxytocin, vasopressin and prolactin all get secreted but no extra testosterone.

Infact abstaining from sex, or rather from orgasm, will raise testosterone where regular orgasms won't... although the actual amount extra is so small it won't make any difference to gains.


----------



## -KC (Feb 12, 2010)

I started this post not havin a clue... Found a article on the web explaining..

Credit to Admin - http://www.musclesweb.net/blog/how-sex-affects-muscle-gains/

The basis for the argument that ejaculation hurts muscle gains, I believe is probably rooted from the belief that it reduces testosterone. I used to believe the same thing, until I did research on it. From looking at animal and human studies, there doesn't seem to be any basis that ejaculation will lower testosterone levels immediately afterwards.

Animal studies show a rise in testosterone during mating and arousal. Human studies such as one published in (Psychoneuroendocrinology. 1993;18(3):205-18), have shown men's testosterone levels rise during sexual arousal and even aggressive activies, such as holding a gun. I have only seen animal studies, that measured testosterone levels post ejaculation. Some of these studies show no changes post ejaculation, while others show a rise in testosterone. No study I have seen, has shown a actual drop in testosterone post ejaculation.

So why is it such a common belief that testosterone drops after ejaculation? I believe this is because men get tired and satisfied after ejaculation, leading people to think it lowers testosterone levels. I believe this mental effect is actually from changes in the brain after ejaculation. An interesting study at Department of Pharmacobiology, Centro de Investigación y Estudios Avanzados. measured the androgen receptor density (how potent testosterone would feel in the brain) after ejaculation. The study showed a decreased density, post ejaculation in rats. The density didn't return to normal for 72 hours. So, we may feel like testosterone levels in the blood drop post ejaculation, but they actually don't.

Sex & Ejaculation long term effects on testosterone levels

We have established that there is no short term lowering of testosterone levels from ejaculation, but

many think ejaculating too often can lead to lower testosterone levels long term. The only study that looks at more of a long term effect from ejacualation, was done by chinese group (J Zhejiang Univ Sci. 2003 Mar-Apr;4(2):236-40). 28 men volunteered to not ejaculate for one week. There was no change in testosterone levels for the first 6, then on the 7th it spiked by 47% on average. However, the next day while still abstaining from ejaculation, it lowered quickly back to normal. I believe this is because the large spike in testosterone shut off natural production, until testosterone levels went back to normal. This study tells me that every 6 or 7 days, there may be a large increase in testosterone, if someone abstains from ejaculation. Then testosterone will naturally balance out to normal afterwards. So, long term there doesn't seem to be much (if any) benefit from abstaining from ejaculation.

Sex & Ejaculation effects on strength

Ejaculation may have a effect on your strength in the weight room. Testosterone has a natural stimulant and energy effect on the brain. High testosterone makes you feel stronger and more aggressive. In that study I cited earlier, it showed a lowering of androgen receptor density in the brain after ejaculation. This lowering could effect your strength because your brain perceives less testosterone, even if it actually doesn't drop. Ejaculation also releases endorphins into the bloodstream. These are opiates that make you feel sleepy. This is not exactly the ideal conditions right before a workout. If you ejaculate hours before a workout, you might be weaker and have less energy. Since strength gains usually help muscle gains in the long run, ejaculating before a workout would not be a good idea for optimal muscle gains. So in that aspect, sex (or ejaculation) will have a negative long term effect on muscle gains.


----------

